
Show HN: Ritzy – Submit housing requests for Real Estate agents to see - ritzy
https://ritzy.app
======
realty_geek
Great idea. I'm working on a real estate idea myself that is not a million
miles from this idea. Will be interested to hear how far you get with this. My
suggestion would be to start off by focusing on one country or region. I would
have a lot more confidence in such a product myself.

~~~
ritzy
thanks. we are focusing on the US market. we are thinking on how to attract
both customers and agents. if you have any ideas on how to achieve that i
would be very thankful. best regards and good luck.

~~~
allwynpfr
Teaming up with Instagram influencers for the customer side would probably
help

